# Zur "Orientierung an gesetzlichen Regelungen"



## dvill (10 Mai 2005)

Die Stilblüte der Woche:

Aktuelle Untersuchungen zeigen "eine zwischenzeitlich deutlich gestiegene und belegbare Bereitschaft von Anbietern zur Orientierung an gesetzlichen Regelungen und verbrauchergerechten Vermittlungsformen ihrer Angebote."

Echt toll, die gestiegene Bereitschaft zur Orientierung an gesetzlichen Regelungen. Anderswo müssen Gesetze einfach nur eingehalten werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Mai 2005)

Der Selbsthilfeverein schrieb:
			
		

> "eine zwischenzeitlich deutlich gestiegene und belegbare Bereitschaft von Anbietern zur Orientierung an gesetzlichen Regelungen und verbrauchergerechten Vermittlungsformen ihrer Angebote."


genial, der Selbsthilfeverein bescheinigt: 

1. Dass man sich bisher einen  Dreck um Vorschriften gekümmert hat.  
2. Dass man jetzt "Bereitschaft" zeigt, nicht das man sie wirklich einhält.

Ein Eigentor bester Güte. 

cp


----------



## drboe (11 Mai 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Eigentor bester Güte.


Nimm es als feinsinnige Satire. Mir gefällt schon die Einleitung, die übelste Abzocke, massenhaften, systematischen Rechtsbruch und Betrug als "zentralen Wachstumsmotor von zentraler Bedeutung" beschönigt. Schon an der Stelle schüttelt mich der erste Lachkrampf, der durch die folgenden Sätze noch angeheizt wird. Es hat etwas, die Ursachen für "Kritik" am Gebahren der Anbieter in der "hochgradigen Technisierung" und der "komplexen Wertschöpfungskette" zu sehen. Die üblichen Verschleierungen der Branche als "intransparent" zu bezeichnen, das dürfte glatt als Untertreibung des Jahres durchgehen. Man weiß eigentlich nicht ganz, wen man mit der Stellungnahme eigentlich für blöd verkaufen will. Dabei kennt man seine Papenheimer offenbar recht genau, wenn im Text festgestellt wird, dass einige Anbieter (bei Fax) auf die Idee kommen könnten technische Komplikationen vorzutäuschen, um eine teure Mehrfachanwahl zu provozieren. Grell! Ob das schon als Empfehlung anzusehen ist? 

M. Boettcher


----------



## dvill (12 Mai 2005)

Dichtung und Wahrheit.

Die Juristen, die das gekonnt haben, präsentieren sich auch noch mit Bild.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (5 März 2006)

In diese lose Reihe passt auch ein Gutachter, durch den die lückenhafte technische Realisierung gesetzlicher Anforderungen "unter Berücksichtigung der Marktgegebenheiten als angemessen eingestuft wird.".

Man hätte besser Fachleute für eine anforderungsgerechte technische Realisierung gesucht. Fünf Juristen, die Rechtskonformität versprechen, helfen über Lücken in der technischen Realisierung nicht hinweg.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (3 März 2007)

*AW: Zur "Orientierung an gesetzlichen Regelungen"*

Es gibt ein passendes Fundstück, diese lockere Reihe fortzusetzen.


> Die Regelung zur Realisierung der Preisansagen auf Ebene der Verbindungsnetzbetreiber (VNBs) optimiert die vorhandene Marktpraxis, so dass die marktbeteiligten FST-Unternehmen selbst aktiv dazu beitragen, evtl. vorhandene Fehlerquellen bei der Einrichtung der kostenfreien Preisansage für den Endverbraucher weitestgehend zu minimieren.


In Zeugnissen wäre eine Formulierung, jemand hätte sich weitestgehend bemüht, den Anforderungen gerecht zu werden, so ziemlich das Ende der Fahnenstange. Wenn ein Verein sich selbst so ein Zeugnis ausstellt, werden sie wissen, warum.


----------



## Raimund (3 März 2007)

*AW: Zur "Orientierung an gesetzlichen Regelungen"*

Erlaeuterung zum "Codex":

http://www.histinst.rwth-aachen.de/default.asp?documentId=78

Gruss
Raimund


----------

